# Vogel Area Trout



## mbentle2 (May 21, 2015)

As posted before I am taking my wife to Vogel on her first tent camping experience. I am also gonna take her trout fishing for the first time. I go to Coopers Creek every year and know it very well but I hate to take her down that winding hwy for an hour to get there , she gets car sick. Are there any good creeks closer to Vogel? I saw on the map a West Fork Wolf Creek?


----------



## KDarsey (May 21, 2015)

Come back down the mountain to Turners Corner. You can fish there or take a right at the restaurant & go up to Dick's creek. It is closer,not sure what the fish are doing right now though


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 21, 2015)

Wolf creek is only a couple miles from Vogel.  Or you can follow 129 north from Vogel and turn right on hwy 180.  The first bridge you come to is frequently stocked and a really beautiful spot to fish.


----------



## mbentle2 (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Those all look like easier rides for a car sick wife. (I'm a bit of an Earhardt on those roads) I will be going to Coopers with the guys in late June and again in late July anyways. How far from the bridge on HWY 180 are you allowed to fish? It looks like private land.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 21, 2015)

If there are trout present, you won't have to fish far.


----------



## elfiii (May 21, 2015)

There's always Lake Winfield Scott.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 21, 2015)

elfiii said:


> There's always Lake Winfield Scott.



Yes, but he said his wife gets carsick, and the trip from Vogel to Winfield is about as curvy as it gets.


----------



## elfiii (May 21, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Yes, but he said his wife gets carsick, and the trip from Vogel to Winfield is about as curvy as it gets.



He needs to slow down.


----------



## riprap (May 21, 2015)

There is trout at Vogel and I have caught trout in the Nottely River near Blairsville.


----------



## Hoot (May 24, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> If there are trout present, you won't have to fish far.



True dat.  You can easily walk 150-200 yds upstream from the bridge, without getting your feet wet.  And there are some good, deep holes right under the bridge.

And there is also the next bridge north (downstream) on 129.  Easy parking and river access there too.


----------

